# FS: 30'' coralife t5 20$



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have this 30'' t5 coralife dual bulb light kicking around I went back to saltwater so I no longer need it not sure if its t5ho or just t5 so lets says its just t5. It has a 6500k bulb and a colormax bulb used about 6 months,I kept a 2 foot deep planted tank with this light and my plants grew like weeds.
20$ for a quick sale,located in Cloverdale.
Thanks for looking


----------



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

PM sent.!!!


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pics as requested,I just noticed while cleaning it the brown marks on the lense are scorch marks from the heat of the light. Doesnt affect anything I just want to be upfront with everyone 20$ isnt worth wasting anyones time over. See the pics





















Light is about 1'' high by about 3'' wide


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Heres a link to the light.....they say fish only tank? odd I grew with it my bacopa and anubius both doubled in size in 5 monthsCoralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5 FRESHWATER Aquarium Lighting Fixture, 2X28 Watt, 48 inch: Amazon.ca: Home & Garden

Edit oops thats the 48'' version


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this light, actually i have 2 same size and a 3 feet one and plants grow no problem  I might take this one from u, i need a 4 feet for my tank so i currently have the 3 feet on it and a 24inch old type light too


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Heres the actual light 24 in. Freshwater Aqualight T5 Dual Fluorescent Light Fixtur | ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I have this light, actually i have 2 same size and a 3 feet one and plants grow no problem  I might take this one from u, i need a 4 feet for my tank so i currently have the 3 feet on it and a 24inch old type light too


I have a 48'' single bulb version I was going to sell next but it has a 10000k bulb in it.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll take it if it isn't spoken for yet...

Let me know and we can set a time (and date) as early as tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi just a heads up, classified ads are required to have *FS:*, *FT:*,*FF:* or *LF* in their title. I went ahead and added it to your title. Please make sure to add the appropriate one in your titles in the future.
In case you haven't read the classified rule, please take a moment to familiarize yourself with them:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/

This link also provides some useful info regarding classified ads here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-23775/

Good luck with your sales.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Hi just a heads up, classified ads are required to have *FS:*, *FT:*,*FF:* or *LF* in their title. I went ahead and added it to your title. Please make sure to add the appropriate one in your titles in the future.
> In case you haven't read the classified rule, please take a moment to familiarize yourself with them:
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/
> 
> ...


Lol I put price in the title figured that would be sufficient....even put my location, I tried wont happen again thanks for fixing it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> I have a 48'' single bulb version I was going to sell next but it has a 10000k bulb in it.


I am looking for a doble one tho


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay still available,not having much luck with the pm approach and lots of interest so lets try it this way 778-574-8454 first come first serve call after 9am saturday. I'll even throw in a 48'' single bulb t5 fixture with 10000k bulb for an extra 10$ if you want.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

uh, what happened to me being #2 on the list?


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sliver said:


> uh, what happened to me being #2 on the list?


Do you want it?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, i do. as i said in the pm you responded to, i will be in cloverdale on tuesday at around 10am.


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you find out if it was a T5HO or not?
Did it work well for plants?
Does it extend to 30"?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

tylerv said:


> Did you find out if it was a T5HO or not?
> Did it work well for plants?
> Does it extend to 30"?


It's normal output


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks spitfire,yes its a regular t5. The fixture is about 30'',the legs will go further than that. Its a true 30''with extendable legs not a 24'' with extendble legs if thats what your asking. They say its a fish only light but I grew 3 different species of plants with it at 24'' a baccopa,anubius and something else all of which doubled in size in 5 months. The bulbs are 6700k and colormax both good growing spectrum should be a solid 3+ months left on them. The fixture is very slim and affordable leaving plenty of options for aditional light if you ever felt you needed it. I think it was spitfire who mentioned they also grew with one supplemented by another longer light. Hope that helps

Still available,first come first serve my number is listed....dont be afraid to pick up a phone


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just dawned on me the light is 30''...hard to find length. I'll edit title to reflect that sorry everyone.
Cant figure out how to change the title could someone help me out here


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

okie dokie. if you can't be bothered to commit to a tuesday pickup i can't be bothered either. i'll just call when i'm in cloverdale and if you're there you're there.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

to edit your original post you can just use the "edit" button at the bottom of the post, to edit the title you will have to use that same button then hit the "go advanced" button.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sale pending to sliver.....


----------

